# Massachusetts brings in $723 million more in taxes than projected



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

BOSTON - Tax collections for the recent fiscal year in Massachusetts were $723 million more than projected and nearly $2 billion more than the prior year, reflecting a "noticeably stronger" economy and most likely assuring a sales tax holiday next month, the state Department of Revenue and a top legislator announced Tuesday.

Massachusetts brings in $723 million more in taxes than projected | masslive.com

---------- Post added at 14:34 ---------- Previous post was at 14:33 ----------

So the Quinn Bill is restored right? .......


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

...and an 81st RTT


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Does this mean we can have our Quinn back?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Soooo.....besides the Quinn Bill and contractual raises for state employess being restored, I guess the state income tax will now be rolled back to 5.0%, as mandated and approved by a ballot question that passed overwhelmingly many years ago?

No?

Okay.....so when will the legislature re-criminalize the possession of less than an ounce of marijuana? That ballot question was also passed the voters, but not by nearly as wide a margin as repealing the increase in the income tax.

Selective government, anyone?

Keep on voting for defense lawyer Democrats, you fucking idiots.


----------

